# CVAP Holding Box



## berger (Jul 28, 2014)

Not sure what forum to put this in, so I'll start here.

Any of you ever use a CVAP box?  I am working at a place that has one and it is a little confusing to me.

They are pulling the brisket at 165 and putting in the CVAP for 12 hours.  I don't know how you would ever know you've gotten past the stall.  I've always pulled my sliced off the smoker at 182 and am confused how you can control or know when the stall is finished.

Doesn't Myron Nixon pull his off early and wrap to finish the stall?  How does this work?


----------



## cvap chef (Aug 5, 2014)

Good morning Berger.

I am new to the Sm forums as well and I just saw your inquiry. As a point of reference I am a 35 year professional cook and have worked intimately with CVap cabinets as Winston Industries R&D Chef for the past 23 years.

In reference to your question the"stall" which occurs with any meat that you take to an endpoint higher than a65 is  created by what is termed as evaporative cooling. this occurs as moisture from the meat itself continually migrates to the surface and evaporates thus cooling the meat continually until the free moisture is no longer present and then the meat continues on it's merry way to equalize to the endpoint that you desire, in this case 182F.

The reason that the "Texas crutch" works is because by wrapping the brisket you actually are creating a micro climate around the brisket where in the moisture from the meat is trapped and actually creates a back-pressure against the evaporation. Basically each wrapped brisket creates it's own little mini steamer which will disallow the evaporation...thus the meat hurries on through the "stall".

CVap holding or cooking cabinets can do the same thing. Our cabinets are based on controlling both the wet bulb and dry bulb temperatures in an environment. Our cabinets have two controls food temperature which controls the wet bulb  or water bath temperature and food texture controls the dry bulb or air temperature.

By elevating the food temperature dial to 180 you will effectively create a back pressure against the evaporation of the briskets moisture and create the same affect as the "Texas Crutch". Hope this helps.


----------

